# Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro - dissapointed



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Haven't posted much on here but seen reviews of the PH Pro wax and bit the bullet and got it.

Have a diablo red 306.

The car was washed with MEGS Gold Class and a lambswool mitt, detarred with AS tardis, then clayed with the G3 claymitt, followed by a hand polish with ultimate compound, and waxed with a sponge applicator and Purple Haze Pro.

My initial thoughts were good. The wax seemed to be doing its job as water wouldn't go anywhere near the panel. 

After roughly two weeks (~300 mile) its just not holding out. I expected so much more and for the price paid I was dissapointed. 

Same results on a friends black passat with durability. 

Any advice on application etc as id like to try again.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Try a pre wax cleanser before applying purple haze to leave a fresh base for the wax to bond to


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

What is it that you're disappointed with after 2 weeks? The water behaviour or something more? 

How have you maintained or washed the car since application?


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

smifeune said:


> Try a pre wax cleanser before applying purple haze to leave a fresh base for the wax to bond to


Ok, what sort of product would that be? Any examples?

Thanks


Yellow Dave said:


> What is it that you're disappointed with after 2 weeks? The water behaviour or something more?
> 
> How have you maintained or washed the car since application?


Dave, its a bit of that yeah, plus the amount of dirt that stuck to the car. I had assumed that the side I had waxed (only done one side) would fair a lot better than the untreated side, but in reality it didnt. I gave the car a quick rinse last weekend but didnt have time to wash it.

Perhaps have to be more consistent with ny my washing process?

In contrast, I was really impressed with the colour depth and the flake I could see after the final step considering it wasn't machine polished.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bought a panel pot based on the good reports but yet to try on lava grey Pearl effect.


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

I read nothing but good things about it and bought it late last year but only got around to using it. 

If im doing something wrong any help is appreciated.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Pre wax cleanser like DDJ lime prime, lime prime lite or micro prime. 

If you've only rinsed and not properly washed then maybe you're expecting a little too much. Give it a good proper wash and hopefully the waxed side should wash up easily and maintain it's gloss, and refresh the water behaviour. 

No good wax or sealant will stop a car from getting dirty. What they will do is help a little in it not getting quite so dirty, but make it easier to wash and bring back that just waxed look


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

If you want to stay with dodo juice i'd go with lime prime.

The wax won't keep dirt off the car which is what it sounds like you want it to do?

The wax will protect the paint and make it alot easier to wash but it won't stop the car getting dirty


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Surprised at this. I've found it to have very good durability and to bead and sheet well so help to shed dirt.

I'd look at something you might be doing before applying or a strong wash/ or pre wash.

Alternatively, if you've got a duff one.

I only had a panel pot, but it is probably my favourite wax in terms of looks plus performance.

The only thing I do find as a downside is you do get hazing a day or so after 1st buffing. But that could just be because I put too much on.


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Pre wax cleanser like DDJ lime prime, lime prime lite or micro prime.
> 
> If you've only rinsed and not properly washed then maybe you're expecting a little too much. Give it a good proper wash and hopefully the waxed side should wash up easily and maintain it's gloss, and refresh the water behaviour.
> 
> No good wax or sealant will stop a car from getting dirty. What they will do is help a little in it not getting quite so dirty, but make it easier to wash and bring back that just waxed look


Cheers Dave.

It was only rinsed last weekend but given a full wash and dry tonight.

It does look good still, colour depth is there as before but the paint doesn't feel glassy as it did with fresh wax, I will check water repellant properties again on the dried car now.

Must try out one of the cleaners, are they much like AG SRP?


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Are you using a pre wash? if you are is it LSP safe? as some can strip off your wax protection.

I've used purple haze alot and i've never had a problem with it, easy on off and excellent durability considering its a soft wax.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

mcglynn said:


> Cheers Dave.
> 
> It was only rinsed last weekend but given a full wash and dry tonight.
> 
> ...


Pretty much like SRP. SRP should be fine as a cleanser/base for a wax if you've already got it.

If you can stand to redo it. Worth a go!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

it's the only wax i use, lime prime first then 2-3 coats purple haze, wash with born to be mild . usually get atleast 3 months protection, every second wash a wipe over with last touch QD


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't think im using any pre wash stuff, havent quite got that deep into it... yet. Just a rinse with the pressure washer and then washed with gold class, 2bm used.

Admittedly I did buy it off eBay but the seller seemed to be a car care product supplier, seemed trusted. Wasn't cheap in comparison to web suppliers either in fairness. 

I hadnt expected the wax to keep the car clean, but I have worked with friends cars and used the soft99 fusso stuff and was somewhat dissapointed with mine based on price paid etc in comparison, taking cleanliness and water sheeting in to consideration.

I will get a day at it next weekend hopefully and give it a proper start to finish treatment, as itd be a shame to wax it again when the prep isnt great.

Ease of use with it is excellent, goes on easy and buffs off easily once hazed, producing really good colour results.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

give it another layer or 2,really brings the colour and flake pop out more


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

Think ill put a few coats on it all & see how it goes. 

Might get some of the other products too but not sure if i should stick solely to dodo juice incase it doesnt impress me as much as id hoped.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

dodo juice make some fantastic products, i wouldn't be put off from them just yet


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

from what ive read. dodo juice lime prime is a cleaner with micro abrasives in and glazing oils and it makes the wax bond better. 
autoglym super resin polish doesnt clean like lime prime as it just mostly has glazing stuff in it
i would use the DJ lime prime and then DJ wax


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Having recently put 3 coats on mine (normal p-haze, not pro) I actually found I had similar feelings towards the stuff after a few days. 
Tbh, I think it was just the normal dust/grime and the fact my cars black. 
As today, over a week later, I gave my car it's first wash since applying it and the beading was awesome. Every bit as good as the HD wax I usually use



It's also the first time I'd seen my car clean in direct sunlight since I applied any too, & the flake pop compared to HD was is far superior. (The pic isn't amazing, but my paint has never looked as metallic)


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

mcglynn said:


> Think ill put a few coats on it all & see how it goes.
> 
> Might get some of the other products too but not sure if i should stick solely to dodo juice incase it doesnt impress me as much as id hoped.


Seems to me that you're blaming the product rather than your Ineptness,What I'd recommend is you go back to the drawing board,do your research ask questions/advise then have another go,and by the way more than two coats is a total waste of product.


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

smifeune said:


> dodo juice make some fantastic products, i wouldn't be put off from them just yet


Yeah they are so widely used on here and always seems to be good things said. I will give it another going over and be sure to report back with photos etc!



OvEr_KiLL said:


> from what ive read. dodo juice lime prime is a cleaner with micro abrasives in and glazing oils and it makes the wax bond better.
> autoglym super resin polish doesnt clean like lime prime as it just mostly has glazing stuff in it
> i would use the DJ lime prime and then DJ wax


It's on the shopping list befote my next attempt as that is a few who've recommended it now.



Bazza85 said:


> Having recently put 3 coats on mine (normal p-haze, not pro) I actually found I had similar feelings towards the stuff after a few days.
> Tbh, I think it was just the normal dust/grime and the fact my cars black.
> As today, over a week later, I gave my car it's first wash since applying it and the beading was awesome. Every bit as good as the HD wax I usually use
> 
> ...


That looks well indeed, the colour of my car is more flat than that, with less metalic specks, but it does really bring the colour up well!



suspal said:


> Seems to me that you're blaming the product rather than your Ineptness,What I'd recommend is you go back to the drawing board,do your research ask questions/advise then have another go,and by the way more than two coats is a total waste of product.


Think YOU have misinterpreted me, right from the outset I said i was dissapointed with one aspect of the wax and that if this was due to my doings then I was more than open to any suggestions.

By no means am I an expert, but at no time did I claim I was, and the very point of THIS thread that YOU have posted in, was to gain some needed knowledge and advise.

Well done for not grasping that though.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Never mind mate 4 years on the forum dear o dear.


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

suspal said:


> Never mind mate 4 years on the forum dear o dear.


Your advise would be appreciated, don't get me wrong, but no need to pretty much call me an idiot. I'm all ears to constructive posts hence the thread.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

suspal said:


> Seems to me that you're blaming the product rather than your Ineptness,What I'd recommend is you go back to the drawing board,do your research ask questions/advise then have another go,and by the way more than two coats is a total waste of product.


Unnecessary dig! What do you think this thread is trying to do?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I would say it is your meg's gold class taking the edge off the fresh wax. It is a pretty good cleaner, and it also leaves it's own conditioners behind that can kill beading. How much are you washing with? A lot of people tend put too much shampoo in their bucket.....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I have read this before regarding Gold class killing beading on wax, I'm sure the user tried BTBM and problem solved. 
Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I think I have read this before regarding Gold class killing beading on wax, I'm sure the user tried BTBM and problem solved.
> Gonz.


Is this true with regards to Gold Class Gonzo?

Have it on my list as the next Shampoo to try but if it has affects on the durability/quality of the wax I doubt I will be going near it!

I will be sticking with my BH if this is the case as I don't want it ruining my coats of temptation!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Useful answer and something I didn't know lads. McGlynn, have you got a different shampoo you could try next time and let us know?

I seem to remember farecla detox shampoo bringing back the beading on the G techniq C1 on my windows - as it had become contaminated in someway!


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think wax will keep the paint dust free, so as the car is picking up layers of dust in dry weather, the beading is reduced (normal logic?).

Wash the car with a wax safe & wax free shampoo and then rinse it off to see the true effect, I'm sure you wont be disappointed - not with dodo juice anyway! 

Purple haze pro is one of the best for durability and water sheeting, so its a no brainier really?


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

smifeune said:


> Try a pre wax cleanser before applying purple haze to leave a fresh base for the wax to bond to


He says he polished it with UC, that should leave a fresh enough base IMHO.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Raven, you say to much shampoo how is this so and how would it effect having to much diluted in?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I was going to say it will be the gold class affecting the feel/look after a wash as it contains conditioners/gloss enhancers as Raven said so therefore leaves it's own layer of something on the paint hiding your chosen wax/sealant.

Since we all strive for certain qualities from our chosen last step product (LSP) it surprises me more people don't then think about the shampoo they use after. That's why I always use a shampoo that doesn't contain any extra ingredients or enhancers and use something like Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild


----------



## imran2nv (Oct 27, 2014)

1 of 2 things could be happening.

1. The wax hasn't bonded to the paint well. Never used UC myself so can't comment what I do know is UC has a heavy cut and would benefit from a finishing type of compound. Something like Menzerna SF4500 but then you would need to spray on some IPA to remove the oils left over from SF4500. This option is something I would do and will get your paint looking very good and after the IPA completely clean for your wax. Or you could use either a glaze or prewax cleanser. A glaze will mask over impurities like scratches and make your paint artificially look decent. Glazes you could try are Auto finesse Ultra Glaze or Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite. Prewax cleansers for the most part have a light cutting action as they are polishing to actually improve your paint and leave a clean layer behind for the wax. Kinda like using Menzerna SF4500 then IPA. Products you could use are Auto Finesse Rejuvenate or Dodo Juice Lime Prime.

2. Your shampoo is either stripping your wax or covering it with something that is affecting your wax. Get a shampoo that is wax safe.

What ever the case I've always found my car will be completely clean to look at after just a quick rinse with a pressure washer. If iv left it over a week between washes the I'll use some snowfoam. The wax I usually use is Auto Finesse Desire.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ST - Matt said:


> Raven, you say to much shampoo how is this so and how would it effect having to much diluted in?


How much are you using? Do you measure it out?

The Gold Class is a pretty good cleaner as I said before, and it can also leave a residue behind (the conditioner part they talk about on the bottle).


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I would give it another go. Did you do 2 layers? Try and use a pure no gloss enhancing shampoo like BTBM. I think its a great wax and even better when you don't have to by a big pot as 30ml is available.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I would also add that comparing it to Fusso Soft 99 for beading and sheeting is on a hiding to nothing, Fusso is essentially a paste sealant which beats most lsps when it comes to beading and sheeting.

The shampoo idea sounds plausible though. Gold Class adds its own 'thing' to the finish which may detract from your wax. However, trying G3 Detox shampoo on a wax will kill it!A simple wax free PH neutral shampoo would do the trick, without any of it's own wax or optical brighteners etc.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

If you really hate it... I might take it off you hands :-D


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

Been a while from ive been on here.

Still have the tub of purple haze pro and no dark car to use it on! 

With the better weather coming in i will be trying it again on my now lighter colour BMW (space grey)

I have learnt a lot of stuff in the last year. Have added Gtechniq Panel Wipe to my arsenal, aqquired a das6 pro+ ad and some pads/polishes.

Also don't look past BTBM shampoo now, upon recommendations on here i purchased it and havent looked back! 

Looking forward to trying this again and seeing how it fares! Maybe try a mix of this on top of sealant on top & on its own to compare results! 

Will post an update when done!


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

After a quick wash with some of the fusso soft99 sealant on it.

Bad orange peel which i plan to address & shall see what the wax does differently!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

DJ php is one of a very few waxes which I can truly say is a cut above the rest. 

Srp is an all in one to get best results you should fully Decon the paint, clay it, rewash and then use a cleaner polish. Apply two coats to ensure full coverage and top with a qd after washes regularly, DJ acrylic spritz is a good choice. This should retain the looks and keep up the beading. But there is literally nothing like a just waxed car other than a just waxed car.

That fusso looks good


----------



## mcglynn (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah i agree, having learnt a lot since then i am now using menzerna polishes for that stage & then flashing off with a panel wipe to prep for wax.

I done those stages in prep for the fusso & was pretty happy with the result (even though i had to finish it in the rain 😂).

Looking forward to orange peel correction & some wet look wax to really finish it off.


----------

